# If You Were The Ob Design Engineer



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

It is almost universal on this forum that we all like our Outbacks. But we all have that one or two things that we wish Keystone would have done differently. I am not talking about PDI problems that are fixed for the sale, but design engineering elements that we wish Keystone would change.

I thought it would be fun to see what fellow Outbackers would like to see changed in their Outbacks. One or two items, tops. Maybe Keystone will work on some of these for future models. I will kick this off with mine:

The top of my door is just below the roof line. Since it is so close to the roof, the door will scrape the awning unless the awning is completely horizontal. The door on the 26RS should be lowered, with an interior step up, or the roof line needs to be raised a few inches.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The slide out bike rack like they have on the Cougar line.

I was talking to the DW about something last night. I think it would be neat if they would offer the exterior striping package in several different color schemes...that way you could chose one that matches your TV. They could have the dealer install the decal color scheme you choose before delivery.

Gary


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I would vote for the Quickie Flush. This add on would not cost Keystone hardly anything and it would make for a good selling point.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Sherry and I think that a Turbo-Maxx or equivalent should come as part of the package. We store our Outback on site and keep the thermosatically controlled fan on at all times. We have not had ANY mold problems inside since we bought it.

Dan


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I would like to see a 25RSS version in a 5th wheel. We really like the slide out bed in the back, the roomyness (is that a real word?







) with the couch slid out, and the bunk beds. I would like some more storage space. There seems to be a gap in the 24'-25' 5th wheels. That size requirement is due to national park restrictions.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

No hesitation whatsoever - interior height of at least 6'8" and a rear king bed.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

GoVols said:


> The top of my door is just below the roof line. Since it is so close to the roof, the door will scrape the awning unless the awning is completely horizontal. The door on the 26RS should be lowered, with an interior step up, or the roof line needs to be raised a few inches.


Ditto this for the 28F RL-S 5er.

Additionally, I would suggest flipping the location of the sofa and the dinette. When the hide-a-bed is extended, it reaches all the way to the kitchen peninsula. You cannot get past without climbing over whoever is sleeping on the hide-a-bed.










Since I'm usually the first one up, and letting the dogs out, this has been a bit of an issue for us.

This may not actually be feasible, as the dinette may be too wide, and create the same problem while the slide is closed, making it impossible to get through without opening the slide.









Maybe a jack-knife sofa instead?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The microwave should vent outside like most brands.

More ground clearence would make sewer hookups better

Only use step tubs on trailers that need them not all.

Design a quieter furnaces

Install a third dump valve at the cap to prevnt surprises that can lurk in the pipe between the gray and black tank valves which are 4 feet from the cap. Its not fun to remove the cap and







(Installed on on my 27 after having surprises with the 26)

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

On the 31RQS, you have basically the same problem....you can't get from the door or the bedroom to the bathroom without climbing over the bed. If they extended the trailer about six inches, you could turn the sofa sideways and open it out facing the entertainment center. That makes it easier to watch tv anyway.

Also, put a door stop between the sliding bedroom door and the wall. During travel, the door will sometimes slide off it's track. It's a pain to take off the valance (which means you have to unscrew it) re-hang the door, and put the valance back up. I usually have to stuff something in the couple inches between the door and the wall but that, too, should be unnecessary.

I would also appreciate an upgrade to the kitchen faucet. Mine keeps coming off during travel, too. A few dollars in cost would not make much of a difference to the payment anyway.

Move the awning support arm somehow to allow the entry door to open completely when the awning is extended.

These are a couple of things just off the top of my head. I'm sure there are more.

Mark


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

First off, I do *LOVE* my Outback







but even so, there are a few things that could be done differently, as with any RV.

1. Another vote for a full tub rather than a step tub in floor plans where the axle isn't in the way (ex. 27RSDS would be a perfect candidate for a full tub







).

2. Vent the stove and microwave to the outside.

3. Use a different set-up for the dinette table. The two pedestal set-up can be a bit wobbly, plus the pedestals decrease leg room somewhat. Maybe use a free standing table instead (with collapsible legs so the dinette can still be converted into a bed) or use a table with one end hooked to the wall and a collapsible support leg on the outside end.

4. Use a surface for the table and counter that isn't so heat sensitive. Just having warm food on plates discolors the table.
















5. For floor plans with a walk-around bed, use gas struts on each side to support the bed when accessing the storage area underneath rather than the single support rod currently used. I just had this mod done on my 27RSDS. Now I can get into the storage area without having to support the bed on my back/shoulder while swinging the rod down, and I also don't have to make sure there is clearance in the storage area to be able to swing the rod down.


----------



## Chief (Jan 31, 2006)

On the 28 RSS I would recommend:
1. A pocket door for the front bunk room instead of the curtain.
2. Full tub and shower door.
3. Shades instead of blinds especially in the sleeping areas.
4. Higher ground clearance.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

In our first year of use, we have found the range hood vent issue to be the single largest flaw. I actually had to move the smoke detector into the bunkhouse, so that we could use the stove.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

1) Marine grade plywood decking instead of OSB.

2) Vent range hood to the outside.

3) Include a bunk ladder for the 25RSS.

4) Better cabinet door latches.

5) better/beefier top anchor points for the queen slide support rail.

6) switch the sofa slide to a dinnete slide on the 25RSS.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> On the 31RQS, you have basically the same problem....you can't get from the door or the bedroom to the bathroom without climbing over the bed. If they extended the trailer about six inches, you could turn the sofa sideways and open it out facing the entertainment center. That makes it easier to watch tv anyway.
> 
> Also, put a door stop between the sliding bedroom door and the wall. During travel, the door will sometimes slide off it's track. It's a pain to take off the valance (which means you have to unscrew it) re-hang the door, and put the valance back up. I usually have to stuff something in the couple inches between the door and the wall but that, too, should be unnecessary.
> 
> ...


 Roger that Mark! My only complaint I think. I have a seperate issue on fifth wheels. I think the 31RQS is the best yet of designs. the 32BHDS is a close second. the loss of the rear exterior storage compartment is a killer for us.

Eric

Weight issue or not segregate the bathroom from the bedroom in the fifth wheel. Most fifth wheels are set up this way but more recently my DW and I have seen a few that have done just that.

Keep the interiors looking fresh and unique.

and keep functionality and comfort in mind. Marks comment about shifting the couch got me thinking.

why not put the couch on a arched locking track that when the slide is extended the couch can be rotated 90^ to face the entertainment center.....HMMMM Mod here?!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

The first thing that pops into my mind is what Fire44 stated, more options when ordering. Keystone should give buyers the option of a full tub over the step tub on the models that would permit. Also, the option of a full tub in the Sydney's as well.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, what a great list so far.

For our 26RS I would add a drawer instead of the tip out in the kitchen.

In one of the closets behind the bunks, some kind of flexible shelving to organise clothing. With 3 kids I found the baskets I added helped.

Rear slide supports. Have a good place for them. I did the 6" square tube in the front storage and that works fine. ( I think the newer ones have something here but I am not sure)

A better thermostat for the A/C and heat to have less temp swing.

The quickie flush has been mentioned and is best done at the factory due to tank location with the trailer beams and the under belly cover.

The blinds as mentioned deffinitely need to change.









Brian at Outback are you taking note. Its a good list for free.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> No hesitation whatsoever - interior height of at least 6'8" and a rear king bed.


Agreed, along with fabric shades.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> Wow, what a great list so far.
> 
> For our 26RS I would add a drawer instead of the tip out in the kitchen.
> 
> Brian at Outback are you taking note. Its a good list for free.


Oh yeah, forgot about that tip-out door in the kitchen







cuz' one of the first mods I had done when I got my 27RSDS last year was to convert it into a drawer. In some floor plans the kitchen plumbing/wiring may be in the way, but for the other floor plans it would be nice to have a drawer standard there.

One other thing - use heavier duty hinges on the cabinets and closet doors. The ones from the factory break relatively easily, I just had some broken ones replaced with heavy duty ones that should last a loooonnnnng time.

Only other thing I can think of right now is having factory installed door access to the storage space under the dinette seats. My trailer came with a drawer on one side, which I like and use for storage of games and books. I had an access door installed under the other seat.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

In our 28 Kargaroo...

Secure locks on the garage door
Non skid on the ramp
Full Sized Tub
OK, a Larger Bathroom!!
Under seat storage access from the side
Window shades


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

1)Better slant to all fluid tanks
2)Quickie Flush type built in
3)Top bunk on 21RS flip up and down like lower bunk


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

As a design standard on all Outbacks I would include Quicki Flush on both tanks, with a single connection point shared between them.

I also like the idea out venting the stove vent and microwave to the outside.

Reverie


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

My top 20 list to improve on an already outstanding TT. 
But if they did all of this what fun would we have with our mods, although most would be much easier and cheaper for them to do during the build stage then for us to retrofit?

1 - "Full depth" drawers all-around including the flip down
2 - Quickie flush
3 - Full tub + shower door
4 - Hood vented to outside
5 - 15 inch chrome rims and quality tires
6 - Foot flush toilet
7 - Heat and cooling vents in bathroom
8 - Same key for all locks
9 - Cloth curtains all around 
10 - Interior lights that select one side or both to be on
11 - Adjustable heat vent covers
12 - Digital Thermometer for freezer and fridge temps mounted above fridge
13 - Auto retractable power cord
14 - Double twist latches on all outside storage doors with lock in middle so you don't have to always lock the doors to close them
15 - Cabinet door to replace dead space in upper cabinets
16 - V-jack stabilizers
17 - Seal wheel wells from road dust entering cabinets
18 - Insulate and clean up wiring in underbelly
19 - Quieter heating unit
20 - Lastly, have the builders clean behind their work

I have a long list of mods to get finished up, have a great day!
Tony


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I think everyone hit most of the needed changes so if I were a trailer engineer I would go to Outbackers.com see what people like and see what they hate Like that useless tilt down drawer and make the changes










Hey any Outback engineers out there reading this ?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Well I think everyone hit most of the needed changes so if I were a trailer engineer I would go to Outbackers.com see what people like and see what they hate Like that useless tilt down drawer and make the changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they're not, I'm sure Gilligan is


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

RV designer - now that would be a cool job! In addition to all the great ideas already listed, I'd combine the Outback rear slide concept with the VR1 concept to maximize interior floorspace while camping, yet minimize weight and length while towing. I'd love to see a 25rss with a quad bunk over the a-frame.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

One of the things I wonder is WHY can't they give nightstands on at least ONE side of the bed, except in a 5th wheel?? The "closets" on either side of the bed are difficult to use/make use of space in. And, in the 31RQS, the storage space takes up room, inside, 1/2 way down the short queen bed. Also, couldn't they allow at LEAST a foot at the bottom of the bed with the door closed?? Geez, OB designers, get a grip!! They could also allow a couple of inches extra space between the mattress and the closets. Changing sheets is a MAN'S job, in the OBs, and I just don't happen to have one around..........(oh, my aching back!!








It sure wouldn't cost anything hardly, to put extra hooks in the bathrooms, either, while they're at it. I liked having them in my 27RSDS in the bedroom!!







Upgrade, and what happened to the hooks??








I'm sure everyone agrees they want they're ceiling higher, BUT, if you have it higher, keep in mind that you better be 6' or better, to close/open the ceiling vents and that dadgum ANTENNA!!!















Oh, and WHY can't they give you the option of carpet or no carpet to START with?? I don't particularly like the bottoms of the beds/bunks/closets covered with carpet. Campers shouldn't have carpet, to start with, especially in the dining?? area!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh yeah?
And one more thing...
Sink covers that don't slide onto the floor when transporting!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chief said:


> On the 28 RSS I would recommend:
> 1. A pocket door for the front bunk room instead of the curtain.
> 2. Full tub and shower door.
> 3. Shades instead of blinds especially in the sleeping areas.
> 4. Higher ground clearance.


Agree with all 4 of these!!

...and can I have the SAME KEY for both locks?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

A Maxi Fan in the kitchen area, so we have kitchen venting when dry camping.

Ditto on the flip out thing - get rid of it, put in a REAL drawer.







We did!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

On the 31 RQS (and others, I'm sure) some flip up access to the storage under the quad bunks would be nice. And the bizaare little storage area under the foot of the queen sleeper that is only accessible by lifting the bed. Not real practical when DW is sleeping.


----------



## Chief (Jan 31, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> On the 28 RSS I would recommend:
> 1. A pocket door for the front bunk room instead of the curtain.
> 2. Full tub and shower door.
> 3. Shades instead of blinds especially in the sleeping areas.
> 4. Higher ground clearance.


Agree with all 4 of these!!

...and can I have the SAME KEY for both locks?
[/quote]

Definetly need the locks keyed the same good point!!!!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me. A shower door!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Oh yeah?
> And one more thing...
> Sink covers that don't slide onto the floor when transporting!!


Just stop making those turns at 45 mph...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree with the many of the others...

~LARGER bathroom!
~Vent microwave outside
~Larger bed in slide, preferably with headboard at the end so you don't have to climb over each other.
~Built in winterization kit.
~Single key door locks
~Flush kit on tanks
~Dinette slide in 25RSS
~Ability to sleep in queen slide while retracted


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I would also opt for a full tub in our 27RBS and a quiet furnace would be nice. 
There also needs to be a better latch out there for the screen door.
Having the water pump so close to the head of the bed isn't the smartest locatiom I can think of. 
They have already gone to bigger tanks, ours are only 28 gal so there must have been LOTS of complaints about that.
The radio is a joke and is coming out. Boom box works fine and can go outside with me.
Saved the biggest most wanted for last, have the outdoor grill instead of stove.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> have the outdoor grill instead of stove.


NOW you're talk'n.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> Saved the biggest most wanted for last, have the outdoor grill instead of stove.


That one is certainly a matter of personal preference. For me, I wanted a TT with the outside stove and not the grill. I especially like using the outside stove to cook breakfast, and prefer to use my charcoal grill when camping - I'm on vacation, right?







Some people do prefer the outside grill though. Maybe they could make it the buyers' option whether to have the outside stove or an outside grill.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Has anyone asked for speakers that don't suck yet??

How about built in outdoor speakers (to be used quietly and discreetly of course)

Wait!

And higher rear steps that won't drag on the ground


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Saved the biggest most wanted for last, have the outdoor grill instead of stove.


That one is certainly a matter of personal preference. For me, I wanted a TT with the outside stove and not the grill. I especially like using the outside stove to cook breakfast, and prefer to use my charcoal grill when camping - I'm on vacation, right?







Some people do prefer the outside grill though. Maybe they could make it the buyers' option whether to have the outside stove or an outside grill.








[/quote]

I've see stoves in homes that allow you to interchange a grill / stove. How about that for a wish list item.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I agree with many of the others but my biggest are in order

1. Better Tires !!!!!!!
2. Quickie Flush - this would be soo easy to install at the factory.
3. Option for a fan in place of one of the roof vents.
4. Label light switches
5. Drawers instead of flip down doors, first the one above the other two drawers and second the one under the stove.
6. Better latches on the doors and drawers to keep them closed during travel.

There are some other things but several of them have already been taken care of in the 06 and 07 model years.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Since we dry camp 99% of the time, I wish they offered a built in generator option instead of having to go through all the rigamaroll of transporting one. I'd gladly pay for the option.

Also, I'd like to see an in between size Kangaroo. 23 is too small for me and 28 is too big. A 26 would be perfect. When that comes out with a gen, I'll be first in line to upgrade.

Lou


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yianni said:


> Since we dry camp 99% of the time, I wish they offered a built in generator option instead of having to go through all the rigamaroll of transporting one. I'd gladly pay for the option.
> 
> Also, I'd like to see an in between size Kangaroo. 23 is too small for me and 28 is too big. A 26 would be perfect. When that comes out with a gen, I'll be first in line to upgrade.
> 
> Lou


I like your thinking Lou!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> My top 20 list to improve on an already outstanding TT.
> But if they did all of this what fun would we have with our mods, although most would be much easier and cheaper for them to do during the build stage then for us to retrofit?
> 
> 1 - "Full depth" drawers all-around including the flip down
> ...


This is a great list. All these things are available - on models costing much more than Outbacks. So the real quetion is, if these items were part of the Outback package, would you have even considered an Outback because of the pricepoint?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MJRey said:


> 1. Better Tires !!!!!!!


And not only better tires, but on the larger Outbacks, BIGGER tires. Also, more clearance between tires and body for the Outback models with the dinette slide.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would have to say a dedicated storage space for the bed rails... at the back of the trailer where you need them!

Also, the ability to use the rear bed when retracted.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> have the outdoor grill instead of stove.


NOW you're talk'n.















[/quote]

This is one where we all might differ. I had it on my Dutchman. Used it once and never again. It was small, all the smoke was under the awning. Grease dripped on ground, again under awning. It got very hot, obviously and again under the awning. had to watch the kids around it. Because it needed to be a reasonable distance away from the trailer, it stuck out in the awning space.

I like the stove better









John


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

A little more suspension capacity / tire capacity.

If you do some calculations based on the baseline numbers provided by Keystone - Tires and suspension are at or exceeding rated capacity. I desire a bit more safety margin on these things personally. It appears at Outbackers dot com that alot of people feel the same way due to the tire / wheel upgrades that are common.

Map Guy


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> have the outdoor grill instead of stove.


NOW you're talk'n.















[/quote]

I don't know about this one. Grilling right next to the trailer? Wouldn't the side of the trailer and the awning get all smoky/gritty/dirty/black?


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

In addition to many great suggestions I would like to submit the following:

1. Privacy curtains for all beds in the bunkhouse.
2. Built in Perko switch mounted inside the trailer
3. A 2nd 110 volt GFI outlet and/or 12 volt DC outlet inside the front storage area (drivers side)
4. Outside access to storage locations either under the dinette or sofa area.
5. Additional storage racks (for spices/etc.) above the microwave & refridgerator.
6. Built in slide locks for pantry drawers.
7. An access port mounted on the front cover to access the propane bottles.


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

On the 23 KRS

1. Shades instead of blinds in the sleeping areas

2. Quickie Flush

3. A drawer instead of the tip out in the kitchen

4. Secure locks on the garage door

5. A 26 KRS

6. Adjustable heat vent covers


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

ON OUR 28 FRLS:

1) King sized bed (preferably with a bedroom slide)

2) Better tires!!!!!!!!

3) Another foot between the back of the slide and the back of the trailer ( so that the chairs could be turned sideways and left in place when the slide is retracted).

4) Generator prep/ or factory genset option

5) satellite prep

6) larger water heater

I realise that some of these could push the price higher than Keystone would like, but the fivers are marketed as "mid-line" trailers, and priced as such, so a little more money wouldn't be that big of an obstacle.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

On our 29FBHS (which they no longer make







):

-Ladder for the bunk
-towel rods in the bathroom
-flip-up extension for the countertop
-heftier/heavier curtain to separate the bed from the shower/sink
-2 batteries (and better)
-hooks inside the main door to hang coats

Haven't camped in it enough to figure out any more.

Brenda


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Lots of great ideas here. How about a rear bumper that can support an add-on bicycle rack or similar load?


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

#1 Rear pull out bike rack/generator tray like on upper tier trailers
#2 vent the microwave to the outside

#3 BETTER, much much BETTER locks-the lock for the outside can be opened with just about ANY file cabinet key.

OR
KEYLESS ENTRY OPTION (suprised I haven't seen this one yet)

MK


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would have to say a dedicated storage space for the bed rails... at the back of the trailer where you need them!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yep. I thought the same thing, so I did the mod. We have a small locking access door at the rear of our 27RSDS for storing the rear slide rails. It's sweet.

Bill


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> I would have to say a dedicated storage space for the bed rails... at the back of the trailer where you need them!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yep. I thought the same thing, so I did the mod. We have a small locking access door at the rear of our 27RSDS for storing the rear slide rails. It's sweet.

Bill
[/quote]

Bill

You have my vote for the best, simplest original mod that I have seen so far. (pictures in the gallery somewhere if you have not seen them). I was not bold enough to cut the hole in the side so did the square fence tubes in the front storage instead.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sure would be nice to see some of these actually implemented next year.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> I would have to say a dedicated storage space for the bed rails... at the back of the trailer where you need them!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yep. I thought the same thing, so I did the mod. We have a small locking access door at the rear of our 27RSDS for storing the rear slide rails. It's sweet.

Bill
[/quote]

Bill

You have my vote for the best, simplest original mod that I have seen so far. (pictures in the gallery somewhere if you have not seen them). I was not bold enough to cut the hole in the side so did the square fence tubes in the front storage instead.
[/quote]

The gallery pics you mention are not mine. Those were by kjdj, although I did use the same door. On our 27RSDS, the rails fit under the sofa on the left (street) side of the trailer which puts the access door just to the right of the license plate.

BTW, I did try to post several pics of the mod, but there was a glitch that I couldn't solve.

Bill


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We went to the RV show last weekend. we had only seen pics of the fiver with the two opposing slides (32FRLD? Not sure what it is). Anyway, the biggest issue we had with it (because we'd like to buy one) is the desk and chair instead of a full entertainment center. I'd love to see them put one of those entertainment centers with the 180 swivel so you can watch the TV from the outside (great for Chiefs games at night in the fall!). Other makes have this feature (with a plexiglass or glass covered exterior opening so the elements don't get to it and you don't get critters/insects in the camper through the opening.

More than that though...just a real entertainment center. If you put the TV there now, you block out 1/2 of your windows there (not to mention having to look at the back of your TV from the outside). Really, if you put the shades down so you don't have to see the back of the TV from the outside, you've negated whatever benefit you were getting from that window anyway.....just sayin.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

lakesider said:


> Lots of great ideas here. How about a rear bumper that can support an add-on bicycle rack or similar load?










X2 for sure


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

pjb2cool said:


> Lots of great ideas here. How about a rear bumper that can support an add-on bicycle rack or similar load?










X2 for sure








[/quote]

in that same vein, a sliding platform on that back, a la the Mountaineer line, would be really nice- they already have the platforms, so it shouldn't be a big deal for them to do the same thing on the OB's. Every time I have talked to the dealer about any kind of platform back there, they have been quick to tell me that Keystone will try to reject any warranty claims on the frame if a platform is attached to the back. From what I have seen and read, there is not a great deal of difference in the frames on the two lines, so if it is ok on the Montana/Mountaineers, it should be ok on the OB's too . . . . .


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Lot of great ideas so far. Mine are for the 25rss. 
1) solid/foam backed bathroom walls
2) outside microwave vent
3) corian counter top/sink with matching flip up, set flush with counter
4) corian bathroon countertop/sink
5) curtain between bathroom wall and pantry
6) 1" deeper outside storage bin and prep for generator
7) Outside storage bins in lower skirt in several places, between skirt and frame
8) Outside storage bin in area under bathroom cabnet
9) complete alum front with diamond plate rock guard

Ok that will do it for now. Kirk


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Plenty of great ideas, but.......some of them are on more expensive units, including Keystones, so how much more would you be willing to pay for an Outback?

And then what we do if there were no mods that needed to be done


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> And then what we do if there were no mods that needed to be done


Blasphemy! 

There are always Mods to be done.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Outside stove compartment that drains to the outside of the trailer not just caulked and hope the water magically disappears somewhere.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I have the 29FBHS - would like to see a pocket door separating the master from the rest of the camper. Would also like them to put a cover over the skylight that lets light in, but not direct sunlight. I've seen them on other campers at shows and dealers. The ladder would be a nice addition for the bunk area. And instead of floor vents, I would like to see adjustable vents mounted to the wall/under kitchen cabinets, and adjustable vents for the airconditioning so you could adjust the air flow, not just the air direction. A slide out storage bin under the dinette would also be nice, as well as an upgraded kitchen faucet/sprayer combination and a deeper sink. I would also like to see a stainless steel sink.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

DW and I had always thought that if they could find a way to swap the sofa and dinette on the 25RSS that would be soo nice on that unit (U-dinette in the slide as in the 28RSDS). The KZ Frontier 2405PQS-F has the exact same floor plan as the 25RSS does and it would really differentiate the 25RSS from that unit in a demonstrably positive way. On a KZ forum I saw a 2405 owner posting how much he would love for those two to be swapped.

-CC


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> And then what we do if there were no mods that needed to be done


Ah buy another Outback









then another









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> And then what we do if there were no mods that needed to be done


Ah buy another Outback









then another









John
[/quote]

LOL....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Best mod I have heard of yet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 04SUPERDUTY (Jul 3, 2006)

with my fiver i would like the suspension to be adjustable, some manufacturers offer adjustable jake plates ( i think thats what they are called.) my fiver already has the axles under the springs, yet it still sits with the front about 2" to high. i cant lower the pin box otherwise there will not be enough clearance between the bed rails and fiver.


----------

